# Prowoodworkingtips.com



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up…just checked out his site…looks like there is ALLOT of good info there.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is a site run by Lee Jesberger. Lee is a highly respected professional and an invaluable informational resource when it comes to woodworking.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Randy;

Thank you for this very kind review. You made it sound so good, I think I'll read it!

It is much appreciated!

My other site is: http://www.myhomewoodshop.com

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Lee is a awsome woodworker !! He is # 1 in my books .


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree Lee is one of the best.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi…..I looked at Lee Jesbergers' new website…... and it looks like a great! I joined it, so I don't miss out on anything going on.

Robin Renee'

AKA….....Woodchic


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Randy
Thanks for the heads up on this web site.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys and ladies;

Thank you!

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone.. so sorry for a slight mistake.. Lee's second site is www.myhomewoodshop.com NOT my homeworkshop.. my mistake.. again, I apologize..I made the corrections in the review..

Lee.. your very welcome.. thank you kindly for creating such an awesome site.. it helped me more than you'll ever know..thanks for being there for us all..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Randy;

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I just took a look at Lee's website and there is a LOT of stuff there. It is going to take a while to go through all that good information.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Whome.. I agree..I spent hours just going thru all the stuff and still didn't cover all of it.. I was reading and re reading his topics on veneering and believe me..I never..ever tried veneering before in my life..and my tv lift was a total success because of following his instructions on his website.. I even had more fun while doing it, that I would lose all track of time..even if there's something not covered in the website..you can very easily get ahold of Lee and ask him youself.. It's an awesome site if you ask me..thanks for looking!..Randy


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you guys!!

I'm glad all that time spent creating that site was a worthy cause!

Lots of lost sleep doing it! LOL (which explains all the new wrinkles)

Lee


----------

